# For those not in the DFW or North Texas Area.



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

You can listen to sportsradio online. If you like sportsradio as much as I do and you are wondering what the Mavs are up to in this offseason they will talk about it every day. The Metroplex(DFW for you outside Texas :biggrin: ) has two radio stations.

The Ticket 

and

espn 103.3 

Now if you really want sports then listen to espn103.3. If you want to be entertained as well as listen to Sports then listen to sportsradio 1310. 1310 is not really a dedicated sports radio station. They are like a "guys" radio station that will frequently talk sports. They will have fun on there alot. If you here something called "Bad Radio" . Don't turn it off. They are probably at a commercial or something.They also talk about other mindless stuff not having a thing to do with sports during segments. You might get use to it but then again, you might not. 

Also during commercial breaks on espn 103 they will play music. you'd know when they are back from a break when they start talking again lol.

Just helping the people outside the region if you were wondering what is going on with the team.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds good, is there much stuff about Mavericks on it? 

What are the best times to listen to it


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

you can check the schedules on the sites to see who to listen to. It's the offseason and right now the NFL is heating up and we are in the middle of the MLB season so expect any NBA talk to be third right now to the NFL and MLB. But almost all the time they will cut back on there schedule and talk some Mavs and what they should do or some inside scoop.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks a bunch Gambino, sounds like a good way to get my Mavericks fix :biggrin: Thanks for considering all us other peoples.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The Ticket is a pretty good station to listen to. They have a great sense of humor and will do many funny bits. But they also talk alot of sports. I would say the show that spends more time on the Mavericks than any other would be BAD radio (Bob and Dan). That is my favorite show although I like most of the shows on that station. BAD radio is usually from 12:00-3:00pm CST. 

The Musers in the morning have the most humorous bits as they do many many voices of different sports figures in humorous skits. The Musers have the morning drive show. I think they go from 6:00am-10:00am.

Norm Hitzges is also spends alot of time talking about the Mavericks. He is also the target of many of the Musers skits as he is quite a personality. Norm is not on for as many hours as the other shows. Usually he is on from 10:00am-12:00 in the morning.

Actually one of the most popular shows on the Ticket is the Hardline. They are actually my least favorite show. Not that I hate baseball but they spend more time on baseaball than other shows. They have the 3:00pm-7:00pm slot.

If you want straight sports the ESPN station 103.3 is pretty good but I don't think they actually spend as much time on the Mavs as I would like.

Of course this time of year there is not alot of Mavs talk on any of the shows because until something happens with them there is not much to say.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

http:/www.990texastalkradio.com/ 
Click on listen live or click on fish for lunch then listen live.
1:00 PM - 4:00PM CT Monday - Friday

They have the best Mavs talk, IMO. David Lord or DLord of Basketball as one of the main contributors. Fisher and DLord write for Dallasbasketball.com which is sponsered by Mark Cuban. You can also find the link on the official Mavericks site. 
Fish is out to lunch... on vacation until Monday. 
Guests are plentiful on this show.

My site to listen to the Mavs talk, Texas Rangers or the Cowboys.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Gambino said:


> You can listen to sportsradio online. If you like sportsradio as much as I do and you are wondering what the Mavs are up to in this offseason they will talk about it every day. The Metroplex(DFW for you outside Texas :biggrin: ) has two radio stations.
> 
> The Ticket
> 
> ...


The Ticket is dedicated to sports they just don't act like hardcore "know-it-all's", it's more impromptu non-stereotypical sports talk. Each show has their own type style. I like it more because it's relaxed and don't act like their opinion's are fact's. My favorite show is The Hardline they are exceptional of mixing in "guy talk" and sports talk. In dead times like now they have a lot better show IMO. Plus, it's always unpredictable on what they are going to say. They are always going to make you laugh. 

ESPN is more streotypical sports talk with hardcore sports host's. I like to listen sometimes but they get too worked up from time to time. But they have a good topic selection. Also, better radio station if you want to call in and voice your opinion. Most times when they have guest's they don't ask the tough questions. But in all it's alright for sports talk.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

flamethrower42 said:


> http:/www.990texastalkradio.com/
> Click on listen live or click on fish for lunch then listen live.
> 1:00 PM - 4:00PM CT Monday - Friday
> 
> ...


I also listen to fish for lunch it's defiantly the best for Mavs talk. David Lord is the best IMO for Mavs info. He always comes out with stuff before any of the newspaper columnist, especially Eddie Sefko. Great guest's defiantly a must to listen to.


----------



## bernardos70 (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks, this is gonna be useful as the job isn't really that busy nowadays.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome, thanks again guys


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Soul, have you figured what time is best for us Aussies?

I'm working on it


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Soul, have you figured what time is best for us Aussies?
> 
> I'm working on it



Theo, if the times are too late for you listen live ...try taping the show. I use a handheld recorder placed in front of the speaker on my cpu. If I am interrupted by a phone call I simply hit record...miss the commercials that way too!
You can email any questions over the comments made to the show. 
The email addresses are on Fisher's site.


----------

